# What do you do when the kids get too scared?



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Other than pat yourself on the back, of course.  

It hasn't happened yet with my stuff, but sometimes I'll get a kid at the door who is probably too little to be out Trick or Treating. 

What do you do if you get a scared kid at your door? I'm not a parent, and other than giving the kid a little extra candy I'm at a total loss.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

Is there any other response than Pride? My next door neighbor mentioned his grandson was afraid of the Home Depot skeleton I had in my yard and my response was like


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

There are always kids who refuse to come up to the door. Usually, my daughter will walk down and give them candy anyhow.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For those doing "Scary" haunts, posting a sign warning potential guests (or their parents) that your haunt may be too scary for little kids is really about all you can do shy of having someone who stands at the gate or start who filters out the little kids or those who might be too scared to proceed. Having candy to pass out to them and welcome back in the future when they get older (or braver).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> For those doing "Scary" haunts, posting a sign warning potential guests (or their parents) that your haunt may be too scary for little kids is really about all you can do shy of having someone who stands at the gate or start who filters out the little kids or those who might be too scared to proceed. Having candy to pass out to them and welcome back in the future when they get older (or braver).


^^this^^
We do a walk through that is very detailed and full of great things to look at but it's not little kid friendly. We have drop panels, jump scares and other things that can really frighten young children. We are very up front about this when people are in the queue line and we tell parents with youngsters that it's designed to be scary and that little ones will probably be frightened. We have helpers that offer to stand with children while the parents go through (if both are willing). We also offer candy to everyone even if they don't choose to go through, and candy is never used as a reward for going through the haunt. We make every effort to engage the little kids in the haunt, even if they just look at the front yard display. That said, there are ignorant parents who drag their kids through kicking and screaming in spite of our efforts to warn them and if they insist on doing so we let them know that we advised them against it. not much we can do about it. The upside is that we have kids that will go through now who say they were afraid to a couple years earlier so it's cool to see many of them outgrow the apprehension and really enjoy the haunt.:jol:


----------



## DarkQueen (Oct 1, 2006)

*Let the little ones control the zombie*

We tell the little ones they can control the zombie at our door and tell him what to do (dance, make faces, walk into the door) silly stuff, until they start laughing. The parents are there to prod then on and we get lots of giggles. A TV remote and a zombie is all takes.


----------



## tahuff (Jun 1, 2018)

We do a two-sided event: The Perilous Path and The Protected Path. The Protected Path has a nice lady who does a short shadow puppet show and hands out treats. The Perilous Path... well, we've had adults with shivers (nothing really gruesome, just the fear of the unknown). If you are 8 or younger you are not allowed on the Perilous Path - NO EXCEPTIONS! Many 7-8 yo's would be fine, but they should have something to look forward to. 9 or older, the child makes the choice. Very empowering. We get a lot of great feedback from the parents on the set up.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We do the full on scary walkthrough in the back yard and there are signs warning parents that it's not meant for kids. The cemetery is in the side yard, and it's just a plain cemetery, nothing jumping out. The front yard is a kid friendly carnival. Cute concession items, dolls dressed as tightrope walkers, etc. Two years ago we had a bunch of the kids jeeps and cars that we found on craigslist or on the curb and set the one side of the front yard up as a drive in theater. We showed "Hotel Transylvania" and served pop corn. There was one of the volunteers that stayed out front with the little kids while their parents went through the haunt. The parents loved it, the kids loved it and everyone got to enjoy themselves.


----------



## milk&cookies (Feb 28, 2017)

At the middle school haunt I did a few years ago, we put the less scary rooms at the beginning, and increased the scares and effects as guests went through. We designed a "chicken exit" about half way through that led to a side exit of the building (if small kids were getting overwhelmed or were crying, the guides could pull aside a heavy black plastic sheet to reveal the door.)


----------



## Mooch (Oct 29, 2005)

We offer a no scare walk through for those that really want to see it but are just a little too afraid. We wait till we have a group of 6 to 15 or so and then pause and let everyone know it is a no scare. They walk through and can see everything but there are no drop panels used or other scares. Actors wearing masks put their masks up and say Hi.


----------



## Gunslingerheel (Oct 25, 2018)

We had two young girls who my daughter made cry with a screaming skeleton and a jumping spider (timing is so important). It worried me until I saw their dad grin and give my daughter (who is 28) a thumbs up. It helps to have fun neighbors.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Because ours is a Scouts fundraiser we get mostly smaller kids. That said we have scares for the adults and I'll usually encourage the actors to go for mum and dad with the scare rather than the young kids. If mum screams the kids love it! We gauge how they are doing in the beginning and if they seem tentative we'll not activate the scare tactics we have in place and let them just wander through. I also got some mesh material and made about half a dozen "invisibility cloaks" which the actors know mean the child wearing it was too scared and we'll make a comment to their parent along the lines of "gee dad you were brave to come here alone". You'll almost always get a little voice chiming up saying "I'm here too". It just helps to give them a little dutch courage to go through.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

There's always The Magic Lantern, whose light will repel all monsters (at least the live-actor ones. Can't do a lot about animatronics)


----------



## Chatty_Patti (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm sorry, but that is my yearly goal! If I can't make at least ONE child run away screaming in fear, I haven't done my job properly. Why else do we set up our yards with Freddy, Jason, skeletons, and ghosts? Not only to show our creativity, but to fulfill those Halloween dreams for those that come to your door. Don't change! You do YOU!


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

Laugh silently and try to get a good photo.


----------

